# My oscar died:(



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

My favorite 16 inch Oscar died last night! he was so beautiful and big and he had ick from a goldfish i gave him!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I am so sorry for you.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well He is my first oscar and i he died so sudden Out of all my betta fish and snails and shrimp he was my favorite


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your fish


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm sorry your fish died :-(


----------



## GreenPlanet (Oct 15, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> My favorite 16 inch Oscar died last night! he was so beautiful and big and he had ick from a goldfish i gave him!


 Sorry to hear about ur fish mate. Put a pic of ur fish in ur fishtank for couple of days. And Don't be sad you have lots of other fish to take care of.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I cant forget about him, but i will have to not forget about my bettas though


----------



## jbonez (Dec 30, 2010)

im sorry to hear that i love oscars i have 3 heres a pic./


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. Howl ong have you had him?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

konstargirl said:


> Sorry to hear that. Howl ong have you had him?


2 years..


----------



## NoaDon12 (Jan 6, 2010)

I am so sorry... I feel like I might be feeling your pain in a few days... I adopted a red oscar that was abused... poor little guy...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

OH MY GOODNESS! how was he abused?


----------



## pharlley (Apr 11, 2011)

2 years is a great time! I am sorry to hear of your loss!! I had an Oscar, which at 8 I coyly named...Oscar! He died after 12 years....


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

Beutiful oscars jbanez


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bl2033 I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

yeah so sorry he passed.im sure you'll be more careful the next time you feed him live feeders.


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. ): Pet stores need to take better care of their feeder fish


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear.
I LOVE oscar (BTW) and your oscar seemed like a real type of oscar, liked anything that could fit into its month!
I hope you get better soon, or at lease try to keep a oscar again.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry that you lost him..


----------

